# Considering an Oneida Supercell Dust Collector-Anyone Here Using It In The Shop?



## NohoGerry (Dec 6, 2021)

I'm now at a point of installing a dust collection system in my new shop building, and my research is pointing me toward an Oneida Supercell system.
When I originally designed the shop building with a crawl space, my thought was to run the duct work for a dust collection system under the floor-really did not want the look of big plastic pipes on the walls and ceiling of the shop.
Then I started to research the cost of 6" plastic mains and 4" PVC branches, not to mention the amount of work for a retiree like myself to suspend all that piping in the crawlspace!
Looking at the Supercell, I began to realize it would a) fit the needs of a small, one machine in use at a time, one man shop, and b) do so without extensive piping to support it.
The current design of my shop has all the major stationary tools running along one wall (i.e. jointer, planer, router table), a tablesaw in the middle of the shop within 10ft of the "machinery" wall, and an SCMS cabinet along a wall perpendicular to the "machinery wall". The 30 ft of high pressure hose that comes with the system would easily reach all the machines I'd need to connect to, and would be moved and "quick connected" to the machine I intended to use.
I already have a space designated for the collector with blocking in the wall to support the unit, and 220v and 110v outlets near the location.

So-does anyone here have the SuperCell in their shop currently? I'm interested in hearing from current owners of the system.

If so-some questions I'd have-
-did you install any rigid piping along the wall with drops to nearby machines, or just move the hose to the machine in use?
-how has the performance of the system been for you
-any advice on how to configure the quick connects for each machine? e.e. did you run any PVC from a machine dust collection port to hook the hose into?

Thanks in advance for the helpful input. 
Gerry


----------



## KeithN (11 mo ago)

I am also very strongly considering the SuperCell as an answer to dust problems in my basement shop. Does anyone have experience with this product? My conversations with Oneida have been excellent and the Supercell appears to be what I need for a one person hobby shop. Thoughts?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I wrote up a review of mine. It is the best DC I've owned, and I've tried virtually every style of DC. Not cheap, but you will not be disappointed. I use it as a DC and a shop vac.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I've just installed a supercell in my 2-car garage shop. I ran 4" S&D pipe along the top of the wall, with two spur lines. For my tools, it's been an amazing setup. Mostly bench top style tools with sub-4" dust ports. I'm still just getting used to the system, but it's exceeded my expectations at this post.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

nice


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I've had mine since July 2020 and love it. I'm in a small 13×24 shop so it's great for that. I also ran thin wall pvc with dedicated 4" drop to tablesaw, shared 4" drop for planer, router table, etc. A 2" drop for hose to track saw and sanders. And another 2" drop that is general use with 20ft Oneida shop vac type hose.

What I like in my small shop is the supercell's small size, performance with 4" pipe, and ability to be DC for large tools and shop vac/extractor for small tools.

I've not purchased yet but am considering the magport quick connects for my shared 4" drop.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I've added a magport to the 4" hose I keep stored overhead. I've got a flip top with my 8" Wahuda on one side and my 735 on the other. I use the 4" magport to swap back and forth between the two. I also got a couple 2.5" magports that I was planning to use for a couple other tools but I hard plumbed them instead, so I'll find a use for them elsewhere.

Interestingly, most seem not to thrilled with the rigidity of the 4" hose supplied by Oneida. I actually like it since I makes storing it overhead easy as it holds its shape and supports itself. When deployed, I need only a short length of it, so the rigidity helps it stay where I want it. I wouldn't want to clean the whole shop up with it, but it works well for my needs!


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

Does the SS really have the oomph to keep the velocity up in that 4" pipe network ?


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

In my experience it does but only one 4" tool at a time. Running 2 smaller port tools (sanders, track saw, domino, etc), is fine. In fact, I sometimes crack open a blast gate on small tools to reduce suction on tool I'm using.

I am coming from a HF and not other high end DC so that is my comparison point. The SuperCell is 2X or more better than the HF with 4" tools.



> Does the SS really have the oomph to keep the velocity up in that 4" pipe network ?
> 
> - xedos


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

It seems to be able to handle 2 4" lines open at the same time. I've accidently left the table saw 4" blast gate open when I was using the other 4" line on the jointer and it still pulled the chips and dust off the jointer. I wouldn't expect the performance to be as good in this case. I only use one tool at a time so I've gotten used to making sure the blast gates are properly set. There is also quite a bit of leakage around the slides in the blast gates which is a good indication of how much suction there is. I haven't gotten around to figuring out how to seal them up better.


----------



## xedos (Apr 25, 2020)

I'm pleasantly surprised as I recall it being rated for 100ft. of duct +/-

Looks like you got close to or more with all the elbows and flex.

Just how loud is it ?


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

It is louder than a shop vac and it puts out some heat too, which is nice in the winter but not so much in the summer. I always wear ear muffs that have the radio built into them when the DC is running. Not perfect hearing protection but decent.

I did a check today to see how well it works with 2 4" hoses, not as good as I thought. It will pick up the dust and chips but not very well. Since I only use one tool at a time it isn't a big deal. One of these days I want to put a dust shroud on the saw blade with a 2.5" hose and see how it does with a 4" hose hooked to the TS.


----------



## John1971 (7 mo ago)

I just joined LumberJocks to answer this thread, because earlier LumberJocks forums had helped me in my decision to buy a SuperCell.

I've owned a Supercell about 7 months. Previously I had a Delta 1.5 HP 50-760 Dust Collector which had been recommended by Wood mag. purported 1100CFM; probably more like 600-650 under load so similar to SuperCell.

I move the hose from machine to machine as I'm not sure every machine location is "permanent".
I do use 4" MagPorts to move hose from machine to machine. you need to use the screw type hose clamps and not the quick connect/disconnect kind because the hose is heavy and also tends to twist.

Performance: for Delta 735 planer and edge routing in router table (with Incra rings with extra openings), the Delta 50-760 was already fine-95% or better. I did notice that when I changed to the supercell, the suction on the router table was so great that it made moving the stock harder (I think it sucked the wood down to the router table) so I had to open the vent on the router table.

for Saw Stop PCS and 14" Laguna bandsaw, the dust collection is better but not perfect. for the bandsaw I made a shroud like "Washington Willie" mentioned-it helps (my shroud is not as complete was Willie's), but still not getting all the dust on top of the saw. for the SS, I already had a festool midi which you can attach to the SS blade guard for rip cuts. together probably gets 95% compared to 85% with SC alone. for crosscuts, a sled with small sealed box in back of fence instead of a solid blade guard with Festool attached gets 99% dust.

like Earl, I think the SC is loud (measured 88 dB at my bandsaw front) and hot. My impression is that the SC  is louder than the Delta in the same location but as I did not have dB meter with the Delta, I have no actual data. SC adds more heat than a recently driven car to the garage. I have a portable AC which prior to SC had allowed me to work in the workshop in the summer; now I notice it doesn't work as well with even the SC on just for power tool use and if I want to woodwork now, it's hand tools only.

I am about to build a noise dampening box around the cyclone to see if that helps with the noise. 
if space wasn't a consideration, I would consider Oneida V 3000 instead.


----------



## guitarchitect (Oct 28, 2011)

John1971 said:


> like Earl, I think the SC is loud (measured 88 dB at my bandsaw front) and hot. My impression is that the SC is louder than the Delta in the same location but as I did not have dB meter with the Delta, I have no actual data. SC adds more heat than a recently driven car to the garage. I have a portable AC which prior to SC had allowed me to work in the workshop in the summer; now I notice it doesn't work as well with even the SC on just for power tool use and if I want to woodwork now, it's hand tools only.
> 
> I am about to build a noise dampening box around the cyclone to see if that helps with the noise.
> if space wasn't a consideration, I would consider Oneida V 3000 instead.


Your post gives me a lot to think about - I really need to add better collection to my shop (currently on a 1hp DC, considering making one end of the shop a gym so i don't want to coat everything in dust!) Sound has been the biggest question mark for me, so i'm curious if you've done it. I'm considering, long-term, if I should just locate the unit outside.... would solve the heat problem as well. But if you've done a baffle/closet/enclosure of some kind i'd love to hear about it.

The other thing i'm struggling with is the rigid "flex" hose. I've seen pictures of it "rolled up" and it's enormous since it's stiff. I just bought collapsible hose for my current DC so I might visit a local owner and try that out to see if it will be practical. I wish someone could compare it to a camvac, which works with the same idea (multiple motors, high SP) just without the cyclone separator integrated into it.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I don’t think the sound is that bad. It drops off quickly as you move away from it. I think some baffling could really help as well. But I wear ear plugs when I’m using power tools, and the SC runs with the power tools, so…


----------

